# Has anyone dealt with Vintage Bicycle Shop in Stanton CA?



## greenephantom (Jul 11, 2012)

Title pretty much says it all.  Anyone had any experience with Vintage Bicycle Shop in Stanton, the one on Katella?  Good, bad or otherwise?  I'm getting the runaround on a bike purchase and want to know if I should be getting paranoid or not.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## prewarkid (Jul 11, 2012)

*bicycle Linda!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's who you are dealing with.  She has opened and closed shop about three times in North Orange county in the past 7 years.   She has a ex or currently using meth-heads working for her.... Get your money back and run!!!!!!!  Everyone has a Bicycle Linda Story....  Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 11, 2012)

Dang.  That's both good and bad to know.  Opened PayPal claim right after reading your response.  Frig.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 11, 2012)

*What s the eBay seller name*

It would help us


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 12, 2012)

eBay seller name is: vintagebikelady

But did the deal outside of eBay. Ah, regrets.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 12, 2012)

I have known Linda for years! She is a bit quirky and can be a little rude at times. If I were you, go there and talk to her. She eventually will make good on the deal. Did you buy a Roadmaster?


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 12, 2012)

If I was close enough to go into the shop in person, this would have not been an issue.  Did what amounted to a handshake deal over the phone.  Figured, hey, it's a business, this will be okay.  Waited nearly two weeks then called to check in, got a rambling story about how it hadn't shipped yet and that gosh, it would be expensive to ship it, and that she'd ship it parcel post through usps because she could cheat on the weight and it wouldn't be so expensive.  All that shows up with the tracking number is that info has been submitted to usps, but the bike has not been picked up or dropped off or otherwise shipped off through usps.  I called the shop again and got a runaround and was told that you can't really track a package with a tracking  number, um, yeah, right.  Bike in question is a Deluxe Hornet straightbar. Paid in full June 25th.

I hope I'm wrong about this being a scam, but it sure feels like it. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2012)

Geoff-
As you know, I'm a bit of a Luddite. Are you still committed to this transaction. Or are you relieved from the responsibility of payment once you have filed a claim with paypal? Will your account automatically be credited? Sorry to hear that you got involved with a potentially unscrupulous individual.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 12, 2012)

It's been escalated to a claim through PayPal, so I should be okay.  Still have hope the bike will magically appear, but the tracking number shows it has not been shipped, so it's gonna take friggin' lots of magic.  And it's somehow easier to see all the red flags in the rearview mirror.  Such as it is.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 13, 2012)

She is sketchy, I've dealt with her, and while she is quite knowledgeable, she is a know-it-all. 

I would NEVER do a deal with her that wasn't in person, and cash$. Like previously stated, she 

moves her shop constantly (tons of crap,) and everything is always someone else's fault. She's 

a real trip.  ................Get your money back.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 13, 2012)

was that the green bike that was on the bay a while back?  looked almost prestine?


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup, two-tone green, that's the one.  Was a big reach for me to swing it and wanted to just lock the thing in and have it done.  And the shop number was in the listing and the feedback seemed strong enough.  Living and learning.  
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## daved66 (Jul 13, 2012)

dang...  i sent her 3-4 messages about it, said she ships bikes all the time...

almost pulled the trigger


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey G-Phantom, I sent you a PM about going roughing up Linda, just say the word! LOL

Signed, Guido


----------



## slick (Jul 13, 2012)

One of you locals should go there and just see if the bike is still sitting around or if it dissapeared?


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 13, 2012)

*Stay away from Meth-Head Linda*

I have been warned by so many people to stay away. She also accepts stolen bicycles and parts.


----------



## prewarkid (Jul 13, 2012)

*Visit*

There's a barbershop that I go to on the same shopping center.  I'll  take a walk inside after I get my hair did...haha. I'll even take take a picture with my phone if the bike is still there.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 13, 2012)

If you get a picture, get the day's newpaper clearly in the frame for date reference.  I should win the PayPal claim because the tracking number provided shows the bike hasn't shipped, but a piece of picture evidence would be excellent. 
Thanks to all for their support and advice.
The bike in question is in this listing, probably should have linked it earlier: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251091298790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 14, 2012)

*Does anyone thats talked to her remember if she  metioned*

Having any ties to shops in nor cal? 
Hmmm


----------



## daved66 (Jul 14, 2012)

hope it works out for you geoff.

amazing about what happened.


----------



## prewarkid (Jul 14, 2012)

*The visit.*

I went by today and the bike was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 14, 2012)

Got email from Lynda today.  Claimed there was a mix-up and the bike was sitting at the post office un-mailed.  Claimed funds had been refunded to me.  Checked my PayPal, no money refunded, case still open.  I emailed her back to let her know that no refund had occurred (as if that would be news to her).  At least it's making for a good story.  Frig.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2012)

Whoo Boy! That's a story you can live without.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2012)

This is how that woman does business. If she is called on anything, she starts yelling.

I've seen it with my own eyes, and you never see the same guy working at her shop(s)

twice. High turnover rate. I actually know where she lives. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 15, 2012)

the bike in question had 2 different sets of pedals on it in the pics i believe.  one shot showed pedals with reflectors, and one showed no reflectors.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed the pedal thing too.  Looked like it came with either the original pedals or the repop AS pedals with reflectors, either would have been okay with me.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 15, 2012)

*crackhead*

I heard she was a crackhead /not a tweaker


----------



## daved66 (Jul 15, 2012)

i hope you get this resolved in your favor.  Geoff.  that is just wrong


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 15, 2012)

She sounds like a real "Menstrual Molotov"...just from what Im reading on here.

Now I know who NOT to deal with.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 15, 2012)

Got another email back from Lynda claiming again that funds had been refunded.  Checked PayPal, and of course no funds.  She also offered to sell me the bike again, which is just too funny.  The second email from Lynda cut-and-pasted below.  This scam just gets funnier and funnier. 
Cheers, Geoff


From Lynda:

i refunded your money a few days ago. you might call them(paypal) and ask them whats going on. do you think you still want bike? please let me know soon as i need to relist if you dont want it. its already boxed so would rather get it sold soon. thanks again and once again i do apologizel. guess i wont be fibbing about the weight and dimensions on these shipping labels anymore as it dosent seem to be working anymore. hope to hear from you soon.



                   LYNDA TYNER
           VINTAGE BICYCLES & PARTS
                7554 KATELLA AVE

              STANTON, CA. 90680.
                BUY, SELL & TRADE 

             NEW, USED & VINTAGE


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Green,I am pissed off FOR you.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 15, 2012)

*LindA the thief*

The last time her shop closed it was because she got picked up for her 3rd or 4th DUI I heard this from a reliable source her bikes and parts are almost all stolen or were at one time and way way over priced she has a bad rap in the collector community down here  as you have found out she does once in a while have decent stuff but ya gotta go there in person and get it that day I went one time and bought a pair of pedals she happened to have that I needed for a panther she does know her bikes but as I was there a guy pulled in the back in van , with a bunch boxes of parts ie. forks springers frames wheels pedals chain guards  etc... And you could tell they were hot still burning if ya know what I mean they were already broken down into parts her helper unloaded the stuff she paid the guy and from what I could see it looked like complete bikes already stripped down by whom ever dropped them off if that doesn't raise a flag I dunno what does get your money back buddy there are a ton of good hornets out there she is in the buisness of making one sell to a rookie and doesn't want return buisness I've had people come buy stuff from me, I have a lot of parts and they ask me do you know Linda? I just say no and be careful you are gonna be sold stuff that isn't correct for your bike a t premium cost !! Get you $$$ back and run she's a con artist


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 16, 2012)

Shes extremely bizarre but has never severely wronged me. Every once in awhile Ill stop in to see what she has, I actually bought about 4 pairs of drop center rims from her one time, she gave me a good deal, since, I have sold them off, but shes always come off as shifty from me especially dealing with little things that my girlfriend innocently picked up. she had a set of higgins skirt guards with the chain guard, I picked them up and asked a guy who looked pretty strung out how much, he called her over and she took it out of my hands, examined it like she had never seen it before and said "300 bucks and you KNOW thats a good deal"- needless to say I put them down quite quickly. I guess I look like a sucker to her and always comes up with obscene numbers on run of the mill parts. I have not been to her new shop, but god forbid i find myself in stanton, I may stop in just to see what she has. Hopefully you get your money back and you can put this behind you. 

to quote dave chapelle, quoting charlie murphy quoting rick james - "cocaine's a hell of a drug"


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 16, 2012)

Called PayPal and got money refunded, so at least that feels good.  Noticed that the Deluxe Hornet has been relisted on eBay, this time with a much higher BIN.  And it's still listed as a '54 instead of the '56 it really is.  But at least I can quit my dealings with the folks at Vintage Bicycle Shop at 7554 Katella in Stanton CA, who have given me nothing but fraud and scams.

Thanks to all for your support and for information on this shady operation.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm very happy that this has been resolved and your money has been refunded. Thanks for the informative thread!


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2012)

Higher BIN?HMMMM>>> thats probably why she would not deliver.She wanted you out of the deal.


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 16, 2012)

What a story. I would stressed out to the point of no sleeping anymore. I'm glad you got your money back.


----------



## JenOHara73 (Oct 16, 2012)

*I would run like the wind*



greenephantom said:


> Title pretty much says it all.  Anyone had any experience with Vintage Bicycle Shop in Stanton, the one on Katella?  Good, bad or otherwise?  I'm getting the runaround on a bike purchase and want to know if I should be getting paranoid or not.
> Cheers, Geoff




I had a very unpleasant experience with Lynda. For one she sells crap. For another, she lied to us and put this beautiful bike online (a baby blue Hawaiian Electra Beach cruiser) on Craigslist for Orange County. After talking with her on the phone, I was sure it was a man. She sounded completely shady and like she was trying to wheel and deal. I made an appointment to come out to see the bike and drove 20 miles each way with gas being $4.75/gallon. When I arrived at her shop, there was a guy in there who ignored me for over 10 minutes and didn't say a word to me. I looked for the bike and didn't see what I was looking for in her shop. I asked him if she was around and he said she was "nearby". I told him we were on a time schedule and I came by to see the bike and described it to him. Well, to make a long story short, I left my phone at home so I had to drive to the Verizon store to get her number online and call her. She showed up and had no idea what was in her inventory. She was rude and then tried to pawn off some piece of junk trying to convince me that the Electras are not well made. Then she had the gall to tell me that I "had an attitude" when I expressed my discontent with my waste of gas and time. She was extremely rude and unprofessional. In the end, she got what she deserved, the loss of my money in business and a piece of my mind and I got what I deserved, the perfect bike I was looking for from someone else who deserved my business, was honest and not a scam artist. BEWARE OF LYNNDA.


----------



## bicycleman (Jul 5, 2013)

*I have dealt with her and love her!*



prewarkid said:


> that's who you are dealing with.  She has opened and closed shop about three times in north orange county in the past 7 years.   She has a ex or currently using meth-heads working for her.... Get your money back and run!!!!!!!  Everyone has a bicycle linda story....  Good luck!!!!!



i have dealt with for years and find her to be a good honest person. I have had several bikes restored there and was pleased with every bike she has done. I don't know of any meth heads that work there and find that really in bad taste to talk about someone like that when you don't know what you are talking about. If you have a problem go directly to her and talk to her and i am sure she will work it out. She has a unique store that is like walking through a museum and she knows bikes. She has great bikes and a large selection of parts. Good luck to you.


----------



## bicycleman (Jul 5, 2013)

*You are so full of it!*



spence36 said:


> the last time her shop closed it was because she got picked up for her 3rd or 4th dui i heard this from a reliable source her bikes and parts are almost all stolen or were at one time and way way over priced she has a bad rap in the collector community down here  as you have found out she does once in a while have decent stuff but ya gotta go there in person and get it that day i went one time and bought a pair of pedals she happened to have that i needed for a panther she does know her bikes but as i was there a guy pulled in the back in van , with a bunch boxes of parts ie. Forks springers frames wheels pedals chain guards  etc... And you could tell they were hot still burning if ya know what i mean they were already broken down into parts her helper unloaded the stuff she paid the guy and from what i could see it looked like complete bikes already stripped down by whom ever dropped them off if that doesn't raise a flag i dunno what does get your money back buddy there are a ton of good hornets out there she is in the buisness of making one sell to a rookie and doesn't want return buisness i've had people come buy stuff from me, i have a lot of parts and they ask me do you know linda? I just say no and be careful you are gonna be sold stuff that isn't correct for your bike a t premium cost !! Get you $$$ back and run she's a con artist



you people all bad mouthing her calling her a scam artist are a bunch of jealous fools! She runs a very honest operation and does great restorations. I have dealt with her for years and she has always been very helpful. One time i was short on cash to pay my bill and she just adjusted it. There was a family i know that were pretty financially strapped and she gave every one of their kids a free bike. She has helped so many people and then gets stuff like this written about her. What a joke!


----------



## bicycleman (Jul 5, 2013)

*You should get facts before telling your opinion*



spence36 said:


> the last time her shop closed it was because she got picked up for her 3rd or 4th dui i heard this from a reliable source her bikes and parts are almost all stolen or were at one time and way way over priced she has a bad rap in the collector community down here  as you have found out she does once in a while have decent stuff but ya gotta go there in person and get it that day i went one time and bought a pair of pedals she happened to have that i needed for a panther she does know her bikes but as i was there a guy pulled in the back in van , with a bunch boxes of parts ie. Forks springers frames wheels pedals chain guards  etc... And you could tell they were hot still burning if ya know what i mean they were already broken down into parts her helper unloaded the stuff she paid the guy and from what i could see it looked like complete bikes already stripped down by whom ever dropped them off if that doesn't raise a flag i dunno what does get your money back buddy there are a ton of good hornets out there she is in the buisness of making one sell to a rookie and doesn't want return buisness i've had people come buy stuff from me, i have a lot of parts and they ask me do you know linda? I just say no and be careful you are gonna be sold stuff that isn't correct for your bike a t premium cost !! Get you $$$ back and run she's a con artist



this gal buys parts and bikes all day long and have never seen her do anything shady. You don't know if those parts were off stripped bikes. You should know the facts before saying remarks like this. I have been a loyal customer of hers for years. She has her hands full as she suppors alot of people including her elderly mother. She is by far the hardest working woman i have ever met. I hope she never reads this. How hurtful. I will pray for people who judge others like yourself.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2013)

bicycleman said:


> this gal buys parts and bikes all day long and have never seen her do anything shady. You don't know if those parts were off stripped bikes. You should know the facts before saying remarks like this. I have been a loyal customer of hers for years. She has her hands full as she suppors alot of people including her elderly mother. She is by far the hardest working woman i have ever met. I hope she never reads this. How hurtful. I will pray for people who judge others like yourself.




He man the next time you hamg out with this saint in the making ask her if she runs all the serial numbers of the bikes she gets......


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 5, 2013)

Is that shop even there anymore?  The address is just a few blocks from where I work and I thought I would go by to check the place out myself.  But Google Street View shows a shop called "Footsies" where the bike shop appears to have been.


----------



## traveler11 (Jul 5, 2013)

*let sleeping dogs lie*

bicycleman , this thread has been silent for so long not sure why you would want to stir the pot , but if you feel the need have at it . we are all entitled to our opinions , the good ,the bad , and the ugly.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

bicycleman said:


> you people all bad mouthing her calling her a scam artist are a bunch of jealous fools! She runs a very honest operation and does great restorations....She has helped so many people and then gets stuff like this written about her. What a joke!




Welcome to the CABE, Linda!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE, Linda!


Ha!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, but have no experience with this shop and so I just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ...so I just kept my mouth shut.




Turning over a new leaf are we?


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been in that shop.  

Tons of garbage and re-pops.  Prices are very high.  

Many of the bikes that are for sale have been bastardized...to the point where several mens bikes have metal skirt guards attached, what a joke!  

I spoke with one employee and all he could do was roll his eyes about the way the shop was run.  

This shop is on a mission to destroy vintage bikes.  

Other than that they're fine


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 5, 2013)

Those three replies to the thread sounded as if the very woman in question wrote them

herself. Lynda Tyner is one smart cookie. Many criminals are. She has a back-up story

for everything. DON'T DO BUSINESS WITH HER..........EVER........................PERIOD!!!!


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 5, 2013)

It's ok,  prices is never the same.  I've bought a few misc pieces,  but no complete bike.  but its not easy to find vintage bike parts in OC
Unless one of you has any other recommendations besides EBay!


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 5, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> ...but its not easy to find vintage bike parts in OC
> Unless one of you has any other recommendations besides EBay!




+1 on that! Long Beach Swap is about 90% motorcycles.  Last time I was there I looked everywhere for a dogleg crank - nothing but Schwinn stuff.  But I will say that there was a guy that had a very cool Hiawatha that I would have bought in a heartbeat!  Just didn't have the cash at the time.


----------

